# Device driver not found 'MSCD001'



## se99adr (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi,
I've got a DELL Latitude CPxH500 laptop. Recently I formated my hard drive and bought a DELL DVD drive, as previously I didn't have a CD-Rom drive. I'm now trying to install Win98. When I boot of the startup disk I get an error saying:

"Device driver not found MSCD01"
No valid cdrom drivers are selected

And are unable to install win98 of the drive.

I've checked the root directory and the mscd001 drivers are all there in place.

I'm presuming I need additional drivers for this drive. I can't find any DVD drivers on the DELL website and the drive didn't come with any software.

How am I meant to get myself out of this mess? 

Can anyone HELP PLEASE!!

Adam.


----------



## deanas (Dec 20, 2001)

You could try going to the dvd manufacturer's
web site for drivers.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

The Cd-Rom drivers would have to be located on your boot disk to be initialised. Are you using a startup disk you created in Windows? or is it a Dell supplied Startup disk?

In any regard, you can go to www.bootdisk.com and download a Win98 bootdisk with cd-rom support.

boot from there, and you will boot up to an A: prompt. change to your CD-rom drive, and type setup and hit enter.


----------



## se99adr (Jan 14, 2002)

I created the startup disk using a windows 98se CD, so all the necessary drivers should be on it, but I'm still getting that error message.

When I try to switch to the drive after the A:>prompt it just says invalid drive specification.

I've search the DELL website for days, but can't find any DVD drivers. How's that for hardware support!!!

Thanks, Adam


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'd try creating a "CDGod" boot diskette and see if any of the drivers will give you support. You can get it  here. Once you've downloaded it to the Desktop of a functioning PC, insert a blank floppy and from a DOS prompt within Windows, do this to build the CDGod boot diskette.

c:\windows\desktop\cdgod55.exe a:

Now boot to it on your laptop and keep trying each of the 50+ drivers to see if any will give you support.

Let us know what happens .....


----------



## Ichabod (Jun 28, 2001)

I think what you are trying to do is install Windows on a laptop where you only have one drive. After spending a whole weekend recently doing that I wrote up what I did. You can read it here:

http://www.computing.net/howto/advanced/laptopinstall/

If you have problems I'll try to answer questions But it better be simple, I'm not a guru.

Norman aka Ichabod


----------



## se99adr (Jan 14, 2002)

Your exactly right, one drive, it's a pain in the butt!!

How do I copy those file on my root directory?

I tryed using EXT, but I think I'm doing it wrong as I get an error message.

By root directory do you mean the first device on boot up, because it is the floppy at the moment. I can't change it to my hard drive in the BIOS because my up, down, left cursors aren't working. 

What do you recommend?

Can I get around it without my hard drive being the first boot up device?

Thanks for the info, look forward to hearing from you.

Adam.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Adam, welcome to TSG.

What you'll want to do, after you have all the necessary files copied onto a floppy disk, boot the laptop to a dos prompt......at the dos prompt, change to the A: drive.......then type this:

copy *.* c:

space after the 'y' and space after the last '*'

and hit enter.......take the floppy disk out....the computer should be able to boot to the hard drive now with cdrom support.


----------



## se99adr (Jan 14, 2002)

Thankyou for the tip!!

Good idea, just dump the whole startup disk onto the C:

Just installing win98, fingers crossed all goes well.

Thankyou once again.

P.S. Thanks for the info Ichabod.


----------

